
Kubernetes for Teams, Product Feedback - jjappvia
Hi,<p>We have created a product, &quot;Kubernetes for teams&quot;, that can be found here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;appvia&#x2F;kore . To make providing secure cloud-based kubernetes to development teams easy. We also want to take it further by improving the developer experience. But, we really want feedback from users, specifically devops and development users. If you feel you can provide that then please get in touch.
======
verdverm
AGPL is a non starter as it means that any code that would not function
without Kore becomes AGPL as well. You won't see any in-enterprise adoption
because the lawyers have blanket denied AGPL

~~~
jjappvia
Hi, thanks that's good feedback. We also oddly had the same discussion last
week and we're going to change it to the Apache license.

I believe this has been done or is now in progress to make it more aligned to
the wider industry.

